# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادرة يوم الإثنين الموافق 19/ 1 /2015م

## ود البقعة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## ود البقعة

*غارزيتو يبعد (8) لاعبين من رحلة الفريق لبورتسودان




اليوم 09:13 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم /


ابعد مدرب المريخ غارزيتو ثمانية من نجوم الفريق من رحلة الفريق الى بورتسودان غد وهم ايهاب زغبير, مالك اسحق , حسن سفاري , عبده جابر, احمد ابكر , ايمن سعيد, احمد نمر , مجدي عبد اللطيف و سيشرف على تدريبهم نجم الفريق السابق امير دامر و الذي انضم للفريق الاول و مسئولا عن رديف الفريق
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*المريخ يغادر مع كمبالا بطائرة واحدة عصر اليوم لبورتسودان


 

PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

من المتوقع ان تغادر بعثة المريخ عصر اليوم الإثنين بطائرة واحدة مع كمبالا سيتي و ذلك لاداء مباراته امام الفريق اليوغندي على كأس السياحة ببورتسودان و سيؤدي المريخ مرانا مساء اليوم باستاد بورتسودان و يتوقع ان تعود بعثته عقب المباراة مباشرة للانخراط في معسكر مقفول لمباراة قمة درع الاستقلال التي تقرر ان تلعب يوم الرابع و العشرين من الشهر الجاري باستاد الخرطوم 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*فرنسي المريخ يركز على التكتيك في مران المساء




اليوم 09:23 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

واصل فريق الكرة بالمريخ تمارينه الاعدادية و اجرى عصر اليوم مرانا تكتيكيا بتقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 و ذلك تاهبا لمباراة الفريق امام كمبالا سيتي بالثلاثاء و كان المريخ قد اجرى مرانا صباح اليوم ركز فيه المدرب على الجانب التكتيكي 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اسعد الله صباحكم
صباحك نور وسرور حبيبنا ماجد
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ايمن سعيد واحمد ابكر ومجدي ابرز المبعدين من رحلة المريخ لبورتسودان








أكمل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بسفر بعثة الفريق إلى مدينة بورتسودان غداً الثلاثاء لمواجهة كمبالا سيتي في المباراة الودية التي تأتي ضمن احتفالات البحر الأحمر بمهرجان التسوق والسياحة وكان الاحمر ادى مرانه الاول عصر اليوم على ملعبه واستبعد الجهاز الفني عدد من


اللاعبين من رحلة بورتسودان وهم أيمن سعيد بسبب الاصابة إلى جانب مجدي عبد اللطيف ومالك اسحق وأحمد نمر وايهاب زغبير وأحمد ابكر وعبده جابر، ووضع الجهاز الفني برنامجاً خاصاً لتجهيز هذه المجموعة وسيؤدي المريخ تدريبه الأخير بالخرطوم في التاسعة والنصف من صباح اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء على أن تغادر البعثة ظهراً إلى مدينة بورتسودان وسيترأس البعثة الاستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*المريخ ونازو يعقدان اجتماعاً تنويرياً بخصوص البطاقة الالكترونية






انعقد ظهر اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ اللقاء التنويري المشترك بين نادي المريخ وشركة نازو للدعاية والاعلان بحضور الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر والسيد هشام محمد الحسن رئيس مجلس ادارة شركة والسيد مندور رشدي المدير التنفيذي لشركة نازو وذلك عن بطاقة


الشراء الإلكترونية التي ستطرح بشراكة ثلاثية بين نادي المريخ و بنك النيل وشركة نازو و الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر بان طرح بطاقة الشراء الألكتورنيه يعتبر جزءمن اتجاه مجلس المريخ للاستثمار والاستفادة من جماهيرية المريخ واستخدام شعار المريخ لايجاد موارد مستديمة لدعم النادي، المدير التنفيذي لشركة نازو قدم شرحاً عن طريقة استخدام البطاقة مؤكدا بان عمل شراكة مع ادارة نادي المريخ الهدف الاساسي ضمان عوائد مستديمة لدعم النادي , وان الشركة ستطرح 50 الف بطاقة فى الاسواق كدفعة اولى فى عدد من نقاط البيع . وان البطاقة يمكن ان يتم تغذيتها من نقاط البيع التى سوف يعلن عنها وان المرجعية في البطاقة في حالة حدوث اي شي سوف يكون بنك النيل بمختلف فروعه وان نصيب المريخ من اي عملية بيع او شراء او تغذية سيتحول بشكل تلقي فى حساب نادي المريخ فى بنك النيل وان جماهير نادي المريخ ستدعم ناديها بطريقة مباشرة من غير دفع اي مبلغ
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*طبيب الهلال يوضح اصابات الثلاثي







تحدث الدكتور وائل يحيي طبيب الهلال عن الإصابات في فريقة الكرة وتحديداً اصابات ثلاثي الفريق المالي كانوتيه ومعاوية فداسي ومحمد عبدالرحمن واشار الى ان الثنائي كانوتيه وفداسي تم عرضهما على اخصائي عظام بمستشفى الامارات بدبي من ضمنهم طبيب نادي الشباب ورئيس الطب الرياضي


في الاتحاد الاماراتي لكرة القدم لتقييم حالتيهما بعد ثلاثة اسابيع من الفترة التي حددها لهما الطبيب السعودي والذي منحهما 6 اسابيع للعودة وتقرر انتظار الفترة المتبقية وعمل صورة اشعة مجدداً لتحديد العودة، اما بالنسبة لمهاجم الفريق محمد عبد الرحمن فتم عرضه ايضاً على طبيب مصري في الايام الاولى من الاصابة والذي طلب عمل رنين مغنطيسي وصورة اشعة لمفصل القدم الايسر وتأكد عدم وجود كسر وقام بتشخيص الحالة على انها اصابة بتمزق في اربطة مفصل القدم وتم منحه راحة لمدة ستة ايام مع جلسات العلاج الطبيعي ويؤدي اللاعبين الثلاثة برامج تأهيل تحت اشراف الفرنسي جان لوك مدرب الاحمال بالنادي , اما بالنسبة لحالة عبداللطيف سعيد بوي اكد د. وائل أن علاجه يسير بصورة جيدة جداً مشيراً إلى أنه وخلال شهرين سيبدأ الجري حول الملعب وملامسة الكرة خلال شهرين آخرين وقال إنه يتابع برنامجه التأهيلي بنادي الوصل الاماراتي والذي سيستمر حتى نهاية الشهر ومن ثم العودة تحت اكمال برنامجه تحت اشراف الوحدة الطبية بالنادي
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حبيبنا منعم صباح النور عليك
قلنا نساعد شوية
اها كمل يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*صبحك  الله بالخير ود البقعه 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

صبحك  الله بالخير ود البقعه 



صبحك الله بالنور والسرور حبيبنا محمد
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*صباح الخير للجميع  وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*أجمل شىء التنافس والتسابق الشريف بين حبات العقد النضيد [ خيارنا ] فى صحيفة المنبر كل منهم يدلو بدلوه ويرمى بسهمه فتكون المحصله وافره وعامره بما طاب ولذ من اخبار واحداث .. فلهم جميعا وافر الشكر والأحترام والثناء على مجهوداتهم الجباره والشكر موصوله لود البقعه [ رمزية المكان ] ولحادى الركب وشيخ المبدعين الرائعيين ود الخليفه والذى طال السماء باعماله ومجهوده .. والسيف البتار [ محمد ] بأيهما [ إهتدى .. إقتدى ] ويا بختنا بهذه الكنوز الغاليه والنادرة
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*

أدلى الفرنسي غارزيتو المديرالفني للفرقة الحمراء
 بحديث لصحيفة الصدى تحدث من خلاله عن التجربة 
الإعدادية التيسيخوضها المريخ أمام كمبالا سيتي
 اليوغندي غداً الثلاثاء ببورتسودان ووصفهابالتجربة
 المهمة بيد أنه عاد وقال: كمبالا تجربة مهمة بالنسبة
 لي من حيث الإعدادلا النتيجة والتي لا أعمل من أجلها
 بقدر ما أعمل على اختبار جاهزية عناصري علىالتعامل
 مع المباريات الأفريقية بالشكل المطلوب، وأبان غارزيتو
 أن فريقه خضعلإعداد نموذجي للموسم الجديد وأصبح 
همه الآن كيفية إعداد فريقه للموسم على المستوى
الأفريقي والمحلي لأنه يرغب في هذه المرحلة في 
الوقوف على جاهزية اللاعبين والتأكدمن قدرتهم 
على تقديم موسم متميز يحققون فيه أحلام وطموحات
 جماهيرهم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ
يعني بالواضح  كده المدرب عاوز يجرب ويختبر وعاوز
 يطبق فيهو نظرياتو التدريبيه عشان بعدين مافي واحد
 يجي يقول المدرب  ده منظراتي  وبتاع  حركات من 
من هسع وراكم 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

أجمل شىء التنافس والتسابق الشريف بين حبات العقد النضيد [ خيارنا ] فى صحيفة المنبر كل منهم يدلو بدلوه ويرمى بسهمه فتكون المحصله وافره وعامره بما طاب ولذ من اخبار واحداث .. فلهم جميعا وافر الشكر والأحترام والثناء على مجهوداتهم الجباره والشكر موصوله لود البقعه [ رمزية المكان ] ولحادى الركب وشيخ المبدعين الرائعيين ود الخليفه والذى طال السماء باعماله ومجهوده .. والسيف البتار [ محمد ] بأيهما [ إهتدى .. إقتدى ] ويا بختنا بهذه الكنوز الغاليه والنادرة



والله يا شاكر ماعارفين نقول ليك  شنو ربنا يديك العافيه  بس  

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكور الحبيب ودالبقعه على المجهود الرائع وصباح الورد عليك
والشكر موصول للحبيب محمد سيف علي الاضافات 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الخرطوم الوطني يختتم وديات معسكر مصر بمواجهة إنبي





رسالة القاهرة : مصطفى عيدروس

يؤدي الخرطوم الوطني خامس مبارياته  الودية في معسكر مصر التحضيري بمواجهة إنبي صاحب الترتيب الثاني حاليا في  جدول ترتيب فرق الدوري المصري على ملعب بتروسبورت الخاص بنادي إنبي بالتجمع  الخامس  وكان الفريق أدى تدريبا خفيفا صباح أمس على ملعب موفمبيك بعد أن  كان قد تعادل مع وادي دجلة سلبيا أمس الأول ، ويدخل الكوماندوز في تجربة  قوية أمام أفضل فرق الدوري حاليا في مصر ويقوده فنيا طارق العشري ويسعى  الكوماندوز إلى ختام الوديات بالفوز على الفريق البترولي في لقاء اليوم  الودي الأخير ويتوقع أن تكون مباراة اليوم الأقوى نظرا للمستويات المميزة  التي يقدمها إنبي حاليا في الدوري المصري ويحتل الفريق المركز الثاني  وينافس على لقب الموسم الحالي ، ويدفع المدير الفني أبياه بالمجموعة التي  غابت عن المشاركة في لقاء أمس الأول أمام دجلة بقيادة محمد إبراهيم وعمر  سفاري ونادر خليفة ومروان إضافة لبعض العناصر التي شاركت في اللقاء الودي  الرابع ، وطالب الجهاز الفني للكوماندوز اللاعبين بأفضل ظهور في آخر لقاء  ودي للفريق في معسكر مصر قبل عودة البعثة إلى الخرطوم بالخميس إستعدادا  للدخول في أجواء الموسم الجديد الذي يفتتحه الفريق بمواجهة الميرغني كسلا  لحساب الإسبوع الأول للنسخة رقم “20” لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ، وكان الفريق  خاض مرانا إستمر لمدة ساعة ونصف صباح الأمس على ملعب الفندق ركز فيه  المدير الفني أبياه على إجادة اللاعبين لبعض الجمل التكتيكية والعكسيات من  على الطرفين والتسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء وطالب المدير الفني لاعبيه بأن  يقدموا أفضل مباراة أمام إنبي اليوم في ختام وديات المعسكر.

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هلال كادوقلي يواجه الرابطة كوستي اليوم







يخوض هلال كادوقلي تجربة اعدادية  أمام الرابطة كوستي عصر اليوم تأتي ضمن تحضيرات الفريقين للنسخة 20 من  بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأشار مجدي كسلا مدرب الهلال إلى أن تجربة الرابطة  تعتبر الثانية لهلال كادوقلي أمام الرابطة بعد المكسب الكبير الذي تحقق  للأسود من التجربة الأولى مراهناً على أن فريقه سيؤكد لجماهيره من خلال  تجربة اليوم أنه أصبح في قمة الجاهزية لخوض غمار مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

صباح الخير للجميع  وشكرا




صباح الورد ياقريبي  صبحك الله بالخير 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

مشكور الحبيب ودالبقعه على المجهود الرائع وصباح الورد عليك
والشكر موصول للحبيب محمد سيف علي الاضافات 




 ود النادر  ليك وحشه وين  يابشر 
 والله الناس شايلين حسك  قالو مع 
البرد  شنابرك  خفن شويه هههههه

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

أجمل شىء التنافس والتسابق الشريف بين حبات العقد النضيد [ خيارنا ] فى صحيفة المنبر كل منهم يدلو بدلوه ويرمى بسهمه فتكون المحصله وافره وعامره بما طاب ولذ من اخبار واحداث .. فلهم جميعا وافر الشكر والأحترام والثناء على مجهوداتهم الجباره والشكر موصوله لود البقعه [ رمزية المكان ] ولحادى الركب وشيخ المبدعين الرائعيين ود الخليفه والذى طال السماء باعماله ومجهوده .. والسيف البتار [ محمد ] بأيهما [ إهتدى .. إقتدى ] ويا بختنا بهذه الكنوز الغاليه والنادرة



لك التحية والتقدير الحبيب شاكر عطية واشكرك على هذه الكلمات الرائعة
وكلنا في خدمة الزعيم والمنبر
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*مشكورين يا حبايب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين كوامر وشباب الاونلايناب على اخبار الصباح وصباحكم ورد
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*احم احم احم
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

مشكور الحبيب ودالبقعه على المجهود الرائع وصباح الورد عليك
والشكر موصول للحبيب محمد سيف علي الاضافات 




ياخي والله الشوق كميات
حبيبنا محمد النادر بركة الشفناك طيب
لا شكر على واجب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

مشكورين يا حبايب









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مشكورين كوامر وشباب الاونلايناب على اخبار الصباح وصباحكم ورد



يديكم العافية 
لا شكر على واجب
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

احم احم احم









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكورين يا صفوة



يديكم العافية
لا شكر على واجب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*موسم المريخ إنطلق


ياسر بشير ابوورقة


القول الفصل

• بوصول المريخ الى معقله وبُعيد إنتهائه من اعداده بالقاهرة والدوحة نقول ان موسم المريخ قد إنطلق.
• وبذلك تكون مباراة المريخ امام كمبالا سيتي اشبه بالرسمية وهي ودية دولية وفي مناسبة عظيمة إذ تأتي على شرف مهرجان السياحة والتسوق الثامن بالبحر الاحمر.
• كما أنها على صعيد آخر تعد مباراة ثأرية بالنسبة للمريخ الذي ودع دوري ابطال افريقيا في الموسم الفائت على يد هذا الفريق والذي ودع بدوره بعد الاطاحة بالمريخ مباشرة.
• يبدو ان هذا الفريق كانت مهمته في الموسم الماضي ابعاد المريخ ثم المغادرة.
• ورغم ان المريخ حقق الفوز الشرفي في جولة الاياب بكمبالا ب2/1 الا انه فوز لم يشف الغليل.
• كما ان مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي غداً تشبه من حيث مكوناتها ومعطياتها مباراة دوري ابطال افريقيا وبالتالي فإن ظهور المريخ فيها يجب ان يكون مختلفاً تماماً.
• بل اننا نريد مؤشرات فنية تبعث الطمأنينة في النفوس، وليت مدرب المريخ غارزيتو يتعامل معها على اعتبار انها المعيار والقياس النهائي لاداء وجهوزية اللاعبين وعليه نرجو ان لا يجري فيها عدد كبير من التبديلات.
• لا تهاون ولا استهتار واللعب الجاد في الودي يقودنا للاجادة في الرسمي الداخلي والخارجي.
• كما ان مباراة درع الاستقلال امام الهلال تدخل في اطار الانطلاقة القوية لموسم المريخ.
• وعليه يجب ادائها بذات القوة والبسالة المطلوبة في مباراة كمبالا سيتي.
• اعتباراً من مباراة كمبالا سيتي سيبدأ العد الصحيح لمباريات المريخ في موسم 2015م والذي من خلاله سيتم الرصد والاحصاء لاداء اللاعبين والاجهزة الفنية والادارية لتحديد مدى الانجاز والاخفاق.
• حتى مباراة المريخ امام شالكا الالماني والتي انتهت بالتعادل 2/2 تعد في اطار الاعدادي الجاد.
• اعتقد ان الموسم الحالي افضل بكثير من الماضي بالنسبة للمريخ ولاعبيه على اعتبار ان الفترة الاعدادية كانت كافة، مع اكتمال كل عناصر التفوق من جهاز فني متطور ومكتمل يقوده خبير، اضافة الى جهاز اداري مستقر، وادارة كرة تعمل بجد وتناسق مع بقية العناصر، ومن ثم توافر الفريق على لاعبين مقتدرين اجانب ومحليين.
• وفوق ذلك كله جمهور متعتش للبطولات، وطال صبره الجميل على النكسات المحلي منها والخارجي.
• جمهور يستحق ان يكافأ على صبره واحتماله، فبرغم الآلام التي سبّبها له اللاعبين على مدى سنوات الا انه لم ينتفض او (يغضب) وحافظ على وقاره.
• حصد اللاعبون المليارات من المريخ، ولاقوا من الشهرة والذيوع ما لم يحلموا به وكان الحصاد والناتج صفراً كبيراً.
• امتطوا الفارهات، وشيدوا المسلّح من المباني ولم يقدموا ربع ما نالوا.
• لاعب كرة القدم دائماً حلمه الانجازات والبطولات ولاعبونا حلمهم المليارات.
• موسم 2015 يجب ان يكون موسماً مختلفاً بالنسبة للمريخاب كافة.
• إني لأعجب للاعب يمكث بالفريق اكثر من سبع سنوات ويفشل في بلوغ منصآت التتويج على المستوى القاري ثم لا يغضب.
• وحتى البطولة المحلية لم يحرزها المريخ خلال 12 عام سوى ثلاث او اربع مرات.
• يخفق اللاعبون كل حين ويتحمل رئيس النادي جمال الوالي كل اشكال السخرية والاهانات، وصلف وغرور ما يسمى بالتحالف الكرتوني.
• لن نجامل هذه المرة، ولاتوجد موانع من العمل الجاد.
• آخر القول
• بوتاكو لاعب الهلال ميزته الوحيده اجادته للركنيات.
• خلال مباراة الهلال امام الوصل وعلى مدى شوط كامل لم يشكل هذا اللاعب اي خطورة على الناحية اليسرى.
• وعلى المستوى الدفاعي لا يمكن الحكم عليه لأنه لم يتعرض لأي اختبار.
• ومع ذلك لن نستعجل الحكم عليه.
• اما سيسيه فرأينا فيه قديم فهو ضعيف على المستوى الدفاعي.
• قبل ايام اعلن الصحفي الهرم عثمان الخليفة حسن مراسل الاذاعة من الابيض وبعض الصحف اعتزاله العمل الصحفي بعد مسيرة اقتربت من الاربعين عام.
• لم يكن قرار الاعتزال عادي او ناتج لضعف، بل كان تعبيراً قوياً واحتجاج بسبب الاهمال الذي يجده مراسلو الاذاعة السودانية كافة.
• يحصل مراسلو الاذاعة على فتات رغم الرسالة القيمة التي يقدمونها.
• هل تصدقوا ان الحافز الشهري في بعض المرات لا يتجاوز ال12 جنيهاً؟.
• خلال احتفال الاذاعة باليوبيل الذهبي تم تكريم اربعة مراسلين بشهادات تقديرية فقط.
• رغم علم مدير البرامج الرياضية بالاذاعة السودانية الاستاذ عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول بضآلة حوافز المراسلين الا انه لم يحرك ساكناً.
• اما الاتحاد المحلي بالابيض فقد تلقى خبر اعتزال الخليفة ببرود تام.
• ولم يكلف الاستاذ محمد سليمان دقق رئيس الاتحاد واعضاء مجلس الادارة انفسهم حتى بمجرد استفسار!!.
• قدم عثمان الخليفة عطاء مميزاً خلال السنوات الماضية وكان واجباً على كل الاسرة الرياضية تكريمه.
• وعلى ذكر الخليفة فهناك كثيرون مهملين ويستحقون التكريم كالهرم الاعلامي محمد ابراهيم عجوز (مراسل كسلا)
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ماذا يريد القاضي من المريخ ؟؟


هرون دياب


من بعيد ببعيد 



في عموده امس بعنوان (خواطر زول) ,الذي لا اقرأه الا مجبراً .. كتب الأخ عبد الله القاضي الشهير بـ ( بالكو) كلاماً كثيراً عن معسكر المريخ بالدوحة ، ولم يخيب "بالكو" ظني حيث طفق كعادته يعدد سلبيات المعسكر مؤكداً أن المريخ لن يستفيد منه وان اثاره السلبية ستظهر بعد حينها ، ومادحا في الوقت نفسه معسكر الهلال بالفجيرة والذي بالطبع نتمني له ولكل الاندية والمنتخبات السودانية التوفيق هذا الموسم في الاستحقاقات القارية التي تنتظرها .

حديث "بالكو" الذي لم ينسي ان يعرج فيه علي علي كاس العالم للاندية والملاكمة ووزارة الاوقاف .. رغم أنه في مجمله لا يعدو كونه "سمك لبن تمر هندي" الا انني مضطر للرد عليه فيما يعنينا كصفوة وخاصة هنا في الدوحة وعلي اقول :
استخدم "بالكو" بعض العبارات الانشائية التي لا تستند الى اي علمية ليوهم القارئ انها حقيقة وهنا ارجو أن لا يفوتني القول : كان الله في عون صاحب ( كفر ووتر ) وقرائها الكرام وبالكو يحشو هذه الصحيفة المقروءة بمثل هذا الغث من الكلام بين هذه المقالات الجيدة التي تحفل بها الصحيفة وتطالع بها قرائها كل صباح .

من قال لك وأوهمك بأن الرابطة لم تخطر المجلس بتوقف النشاط الرياضي خلال شهر يناير ؟
أنت تعلم جيداً يا عزيزي بأننا نعلم اكثر من منك بالقوانين التي تنظم الرياضة في قطر ، وندرك مشاركة المنتخب الاول في بطولة امم اسيا وسفر اغلبية المحترفين الي بلادهم للاحتفال باعياد الميلاد وراس السنة الميلادية واستعدادات قطر لتنظيم بطولة العالم لكرة اليد اضافة الي عملية الري الشتوي لجميع الملاعب خلال الفترة من الاول وحتي الثلاثين من يناير ، ولفائدة القارئ الكريم اقول واشهد الله والله خير الشاهدين انني نقلت كل هذه الملاحظات في اول اجتماع للرابطة بعد ان تم اخطارنا بامر المعسكر ولكننا ولاننا رابطة استشارية وليست تنفيذية ارتضينا براي المجلس الذي قدر بانه بالامكان التغلب علي كل هذه الصعوبات وقد كان فقد حضر الفريق الي الدوحة وادي اكثر من 30 حصة تدريبية صباحية ومسائية وثلاثة مباريات عالية المستوي كانت امتدادا للاعداد الاول في القاهرة اضافة الي مباراة استشفائية عقب مباراة شالكة مباشرة ، هذا بجانب ان المعسكر كان علي اعلي درجات الانضباطية ولم تتخله اي فعالية حتي من قبل الرابطة اللهم الا ذلك المساء السلبي الذي سمح فيه للاعبين بالتسوق وزيارات الاهل .
وهنا لا بد من الإشارة الى جانب الرعاية والتسويق الذي قامت به الرابطة لمباراة شالكة والتي جلبت للمريخ مئات الالاف من الريالات دون ان يتكبد النادي اي خسائر من هذا المعسكر والذي نري انه نجح الي المدي البعيد من حيث النوعية والتدرج في التمارين والمباريات والتي باذن الله سيجني المريخ ثمارها قريبا .
ومع علمي اليقين ان "بالكو" لا يكتب حين يكتب الا بصفته كمشجع هلالي وبالتالي لا يمكن الاعتداد برائيه ومع يقيني ايضاً بأنه بعيد كل البعد عن التحليل الفني لكرة القدم لذلك ادعوه لأن يترك امر التقييم الفني للمختصين حتى يحفظ ما تبقى له من ماء وجه وأن لا يحشر أنفه في ما لايعنيه كل مرة حتى لا يجد من يرد عليه بقسوة قد لا يستطيع تحملها لاحقاً .
اما فائدة المريخ من عدمها فهي تخص بالدرجة الأولى أهل المريخ وبالتالي عليه الاهتمام بمعسكر الفجيرة والذي اكد خلال مقاله ان الهلال سيستفيد منه وهنا نقول : الايام بيننا لتثبت لنا صحة وجهة نظر الخبير "بالكو".....!!!!
امر مضحك ورد في ما كتبه "بالكو" ويتطلب ان نمر عليه هنا ولو من بابا الاستظراف ... مادخل وزارة الاوقاف وهدم المساجد القديمة وام صفقا عراض يفوز علي الرتينة بالمقال ؟ وما فائدة القارئ منها ؟ .
كذلك تطرق بالكو لرابطة الهلال وقال انها كانت مجبرة لعدم وجود بدائل .. وللتاريخ لا بد ان نقول له هنا : مالك انت ورابطة الهلال وانت الذي اخرجت ( بضم الالف ) منها من الباب الضيق .
ختاماً اقول لك : لا تهرف بما لاتعرف .

اخر سطر :

غادرنا تصحبه السلامة الحبيب الي القلب الاحمر الوهاج متوجها لارض الوطن ليلتقي محبيه في الرد كاستيل بالبقعة بعد ان اختتم معسكره الاعدادي بعيدا عن الوطن لشهر كامل بين قاهرة المعز ودوحة الجميع نهل فيها لاعبوه من معين التدريبات التكتيكية والتكنيكية واللياقة البدنية ممايعينه في قادم الاستحقاقات المحلية والقارية التي نري بانها سيذهب فيها بعيدا هذا العام ..... امنياتنا للاحمر الوهاج بالتوفيق وموعدنا كاس الاستقلال . 

كيف تغطي الصورة صورة .. وريدنا داك ياسيدي كله يبقي ماضيك بالضرورة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*صراع العمالقة و ضياع هيبة الاتحاد !!

صيحة 

موسي مصطفي 


• لم يعد خافيا ما يحدث بين اسامة عطا المنان و الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام !!
• الصراع بات مكشوفا حتى لدى الانسان البعيد كل البعد عن الرياضة !!
• ما يحدث بين عمالقة الادارة في بلادي سيكون ضرره بليغا على الكرة وهو ما ادى لتأخر ملفات كثيرة !!
• اسامة عطا المنان يريد قناة قوون ناقلا لبطولة الدوري الممتاز لاعتبارات يراها مناسبة و لاشياء لا يعلمها الدكتور الذي آثر الابتعاد وترك الجمل بما حمل لاسامة عطا المنان و الذي اصبح هو المدير و المسير للامور بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم !!
• غاب الدكتور عن مسرح الاحداث وترك لنا صورة اسامة لوحدها ليفعل بنا ما يفعل ولم يصل حتى الامس الى امر حاسم لا بخصوص الراعي و لا الناقل لبطولة الدوري الممتاز !!
• ما بين صراع الدكتور لذي لديه خيارات يراها مناسبة تلبي طموحات الاندية و اتحاد الكرة من بينها عرض (bein) وهو ما دفعه للغياب عن قرعة بطولة الدوري الممتاز و التي كان يفترض ان تجري فعالياتها في فندق كورنثيا بالخرطوم بينما جاءت (مكلفتة) باهتة , بائسة اشبه بقرعة البراعم !!
• الدكتور غاب عن الحدث الاهم في الموسم وهو قرعة اكبر بطولة في السودان !!
• ان كان رئيس الاتحاد يغيب عن القرعة فما يشرفها اذا !!
• خوفنا من ضياع هيبة الاتحاد بسبب الصراع بين الرجيلين!!
• الموسم الرياضي شارف على الانطلاق و لم يحسم الاتحاد بعد اهم ملفاته وهي الرعاية و القناة الناقلة !!
• فلن توافق الشركة الراعية على رعاية بطولة لا تتوافر فيها مقومات البث !!
• نخشي ان يحرم الجمهور اكثر من اسبوع من متابعة المباريات عبر التلفاز 
• نتوقع ان يصبح الاتحاد العام بهذا الانشقاق ضعيفا امام الاندية و التي ستتلاعب به و تحركه كما تشاء وربما يصبح الامر خطيرا في الفترة المقبلة !!
• الافيد للاتحاد العام و لكرة القدم في بلادي ان يلتقي اسامة بالدكتور لان القادم اخطر وليس من مصلحة الكرة هذالا التناحر و الخصام .
• من الطبيعي ان يكتب الصحافي ممجدا كيانا او مؤسسة ولكن غير الطبيعي ان يشتل حوارا مع رئيس نادي كبير !!
• منطقي جدا ان يرافق الصحافي بعثة الهلال او المريخ الى مصر او الامارات ولكن غير المنطقي ان يرسل الفاكسات من السوق الشعبي على اساس انها من خارج السودان !!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*المريخ يعود لمعانقة جماهيره ويتدرب صباح ومساء اليوم بملعبه..قناتا (قوون) وأبوظبي تتنافسان على نقل مباراة القمة








كتب:عمر احمد الطيب


يستأنف فريق الكرة بالمريخ تحضيراته الجادة للموسم التنافسي 2015 عقب العودة من معسكريّ القاهرة والدوحة ويجري الفريق أول تدريباته صباح ومساء اليوم بعد فترة طويلة قاربت الشهر خارج الديار، حيث يستعد الأحمر لمباراتيالهلال وكمبالا سيتي في مناسبة أعياد الاستقلال أمام الأزرق في الـ24 من الشهر الجاري فيما ينازل كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي في احتفالات مدينة الثغر بمهرجان السياحة والتسوق ويسعى الجهاز الفني للفريق من أجل الاستفادة التامة من المواجهتين قبل الانخراط في غمار المنافسات المحلية ممثلة في الدوري الممتاز والبطولات القارية ممثلة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا. 

قناتا (قوون) وأبوظبي تتنافسان على نقل مباراة القمة
تتنافس كل من قوون الرياضية وأبوظبي وsbein)) القطرية على حقوق نقل قمة مباراة كأس الاستقلال بين المريخ والهلال في الـ24 من الشهر الجاري وسيحسم اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة بالاتحاد العام القناة الناقلة للديربي السوداني.

العمل بالقلعة الحمراء والملعب الرديف يقطع شوطاً كبيراً
واصلت لجنة المنشآت المريخية عملها بصورة مكثفة طوال الفترة السابقة من أجل تجهيز القلعة الحمراء لاستقبال مباريات الفريق حيث تمت صيانة الملعب وترميم أرضيته بصورة متكاملة كما تم استبدال جميع الكراسي القديمة وصيانة المدرجات وشبكات المياه ليصبح الإستاد جاهزاً لاستقبال مباريات الفريق، كما انطلق العمل بالملعب الرديف في تسوير الملعب وصيانة المدرجات الشرقية والغربية للملعب وبدأ العمل في الإضاءة أيضاً ليستقبل جميع مباريات وتدريبات فرق المراحل السنية وأصبح لا ينقصه سوى أرضية العشب الصناعي ليصبح في كامل الجاهزية لاستقبال جميع المباريات الودية والرسمية لفرق المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ.

بعثة المريخ تصل البلاد
وصلت بعثة المريخ فى الثانية عشر من مساء الجمعة إلى مطار الخرطوم قادمة من العاصمة القطرية الدوحه بعد إقامة معسكر إعدادي امتد لنحو أسبوعين البعثة برئاسة السيد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس مجلس الإدارة ومصطفي توفيق المدير الإداري للنادي و كمال دحية نائب مدير الكرة , ومدير الجهاز الفني الفرنسي غارزيتو مساعد المدرب محسن سيد ومدرب الأحمال انطونيو ومدرب الحراس حكيم السبع , وطبيبي الفريق عماد الدين عابدين وأحمد الفضل , وأحمد العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي , وخالد محمد مدلك الفريق , وسليمان بشير مسؤول المعدات و 28 لاعباً وهم: أحمد الباشا ,جمال سالم, إيهاب زغبير , المعز محجوب , علي جعفر , أحمد ضفر , أمير كمال , الريح علي , مالك اسحاق , بله جابر , مصعب عمر , علاء الدين يوسف , أيمن سعيد , أحمد أبكر , جابسون سالمون, , راجي عبدالعاطي , رمضان عجب . مجدي عبداللطيف , فرانسيس كوفي, تراوري , أوكرا , وانغا , عبده جابر , عنكبة , بكري المدينة , حسن سليمان , إبراهيم محجوب وأحمد نمر .

الفريق يستأنف تدريباته اليوم
يعود الأحمر لاستئناف تدريباته اليوم عقب الراحة التي منحها الجهاز الفني للاعبين أمس الأول ويؤدي مرانين صباح ومساء، وذلك استعداداً للمغادرة إلى مدينة بورتسودان لمواجهة كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي بمدينة الثغر ضمن احتفالات المدينة بمهرجان السياحة والتسوق.

المريخ يعسكر ببرادايس
سيعود فريق المريخ لمواصلة معسكره التحضيري بفندق برادايس بالخرطوم قبل السفر لبورتسودان غداً ويكون نقطة تجمع اللاعبين قبل المغادرة للشرق لمباراة كمبالا بالأربعاء وستعود بعثة الأحمر عقب المباراة مباشرة للاستعداد لمباراة درع الاستقلال والتي يواجه فيها الند التقليدي فريق الهلال.

شهدت تكريم الحكم الدولي شانتير
هيثم الرشيد يقود الأهلي للتتويج بكأس دورة فداسي
توج فريق الأهلي بمدينة فداسي بطلاً لدورة المرحوم عبدالرحمن محمد يوسف والتي ينظمها نادي فداسي تحت رعاية رئيس ناديي المريخ جمال الوالي حيث كسب الأهلي فريق النيران بهدفين دون رد في ختام المنافسة أحرز نجم المريخ السابق هيثم الرشيد والفاضل بريمة هدفي اللقاء الذي تابعه جمهور غفير تقدمه السيد طارق سيد أحمد رئيس اتحاد الكرة بمدني وعبدالقادر ابنعوف سكرتير لجنة التحكيم بمدني وعزالدين الجاك رئيس نادي فداسي وبين شوطي المباراة تم تكريم أسرة المرحوم ممثلة في ابنه عمار وتم تكريم طارق سيد أحمد وعبدالقادر ابنعوف، كما تم تكريم أصغر حكم دولي وهو الحكم محمود شانتير وعدد من المعلمات بالمنطقة، كما تم توزيع الجوائز للفرق الفائزة وجائزة الهداف للاعب هيثم الرشيد.

تم الحجز للبعثتين بفندق كورال (هيلتون سابقاً)
بعثتا المريخ وكمبالا سيتي تغادران بطائرة واحدة لبورتسودان
تقرر لمغادرة بعثتي المريخ وكمبالا سيتي لمدينة بورتسودان بطائرة واحدة يوم غدٍ الاثنين وتم الحجز للفريقين لفندق هيلتون.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*خسارة مفيدة للمريخ




السهل الممتنع.....



عمر احمد الطيب

تقدر بثمن لنجوم المريخ وجهازهم الفني في ختام معسكر الفريق بالدوحة عقب فوز الفريق القطري على الأحمر بهدفين دون رد.!تعادل بطعم الفوز حققه المريخ أمام شالكة الألماني في ثاني تجاربه الإعدادية بالدوحة ولو قدر أن تكون مواجهة المريخ للفريق الألماني في ختام معسكره التحضيري وخرج بذات النتيجة فكان ضررها سيكون أكثر من فوائدها بالنسبة لنجوم المريخ.!التركيبة الهشة والطموح البسيط لنجومنا بالتأكيد سيجعل تعادلهم أمام أحد أبطال أوروبا زهو ما بعده زهو ويتملكهم الشعور بالعظمة والغرور والاعتقاد بأنهم قد وصلوا قمة النجومية كيف لا ؟ والفريق لعب أمام أحد أبطال أوروبا ومباراة بايرن ميونخ ليست بعيدة عن الأذهان، حيث ودع بعدها الأحمر دوري الأبطال من مرحلة التمهيدي ولم(يذق الفريق العافية بعدها).!خسارة الأحمر أمام الخريطيات جاءت في الوقت المناسب والظروف الأفضل التي من خلالها يستطيع الجهاز الفني تصحيح الأخطاء والسلبيات قبل الانخراط في خضم المنافسات المحلية والأفريقية.بمناسبة المحلية لازالت الأضواء والاهتمام الأكبر بمواجهة المريخ أمام فريق عزام التنزاني ولم تجد مباريات الفريق في مستهل المنافسة المحلية ممثلة في الدوري الممتاز أمام الرابطة كوستي ومريخ كوستي نصيبها من الاهتمام كما يجب.تحدثنا كثيراً عبر هذه الزاوية عن مواجهة الأحمر لثنائي النيل الأبيض وطموح الفريقين وإعدادهما الجاد لمنافسات الدوري الممتاز وأن الفريق الطموح كالأسد الجريح يجب توخي الحذر من اللعب أمامه، ولكن كل الأنظار تتجه نحو المعركة الأفريقية أمام الفريق التنزاني وهي آثار خلفها الخروج من تمهيدي البطولة في العام السابق.التعامل بردود الفعل أقصر الطرق لتكرار ذات الأخطاء ونفس السيناريو وعلى أهل المريخ النظر لمباريات الممتاز بشيء من الاهتمام وبتركيز أكبر من واقع أنها إعداد جيد للمنافسة الأفريقية من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى أن إعداد هذه الأندية كان على أفضل حال.!تحضيرات فرق الممتاز هذا العام كان على أحسن ما يكون نتيجة للطموح المشترك لهذه الأندية من أجل ظهور مشرف في بطولات الكاف المختلفة والتفاف جماهير هذه الأندية خلف فرقها في بحث عن الانتصارات لاعتلاء الثريا وتحقيق انتصارات عبر الرياضة ممثلة في كرة القدم التي أصبحت تفعل الكثير.!قوة أندية الممتاز من مصلحة الفرقة الحمراء وخير معين لها في المشوار الأفريقي ولكن أي نتائج سلبية للمريخ بمنافسة الدوري الممتاز من شأنها أن تخلف آثاراً سلبية تعوق تقدم المريخ بالمنافسة الأفريقية وجماهير أندية القمة لا تتقبل هزيمة فريقها بالمرة ودائماً ما تترك الهزيمة ردود فعل ونيران غضب لا تخمد بسهولة.على الجهاز الفني بالمريخ يقع العبء الأكبر وخاصة العناصر الوطنية برهان تية ومحسن سيد وإياكما أعني.يقع على الإطار الفني عبء كبير في شحذ همم اللاعبين بضرورة توخي الحذر والتعامل مع مواجهات الفريق الأفريقية والمحلية بذات الكيفية واحترام فريقي الرابطة ومريخ كوستي بمثل احترامهم لعزام الأوغندي.الفوز بنتيجة مباراتي الرابطة ومريخ كوستي في استهلالية مشوار الفريق المحلي بالدوري الممتاز هو خارطة الطريق لتجاوز الفريق التنزاني واستراتيجية المدرب غارزيتو أمام ثنائي النيل الأبيض هي ذات استراتيجية الأحمر أمام عزام التنزاني والانتصار على الرابطة ومريخ كوستي هو تطبيق للانتصار الأكبر بدوري الأبطال على عزام.!فريق الخريطيات رسم للجهاز الفني للمريخ ونجوم الفريق خطة اكمال ما بدأه الإطار الفني وعناصر الأحمر للإعداد لاستحقاقات الموسم الجديد بهزيمة جاءت في وقتها وكانت جرس تنبيه لنجوم الفريق حتى لا يغرقوا في عسل التعادل أمام شالكة الألماني لو انخرطوا في منافسات الدوري الممتاز والمنافسة الأفريقية.. بتعادل شالكة لا ندري كيف كان سيكون شكل الفريق وأداء اللاعبين، بالتأكيد الغرور سيكون سيد الموقف، لهذا خسارة الأحمر أمام الخريطيات كانت بمثابة الإعداد الحقيقي للمريخ وفرصة للوقوف مع النفس ومراجعة النواقص وتصحيح السلبيات وتدعيم الايجابيات.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ايلا ينزع أراضي حي العرب والمريخ !




تفاجأ الوسط الرياضي ببورتسودان بشكل عام وأنصار المريخ وحي العرب على وجه الخصوص بقرار والي ولاية البحر الاحمر السيد محمد طاهر ايلا والذي قضى بنزع اراضي المدينة الرياضية لنادي حي العرب بورتسودان بعد ان قام النادي قبل فترة بتسويرها وبدأ في إجراءات تشييدها ورسم الخطط التي كلفته اكثر من مائة مليون وجاء القرار كالصدمة على أهل حي العرب الذين يستعدون لموسم جديد يحلمون فيه بالإنجازات في المنشآت والعودة للدوري الممتاز ونفس الشيء ينطبق على نادي المريخ الذي انتزع منه والي الولاية اراضي المدينة الرياضية وبرر مسؤول في الولاية هذا القرار بعدم استثمار الناديين للاراضي رغم مرور سنوات طويلة على تصديقها بينما اكد مسؤول في نادي حي العرب رفض نشر اسمه حتى صدور بيان رسمي ولكنه أكد بان النادي قام بتسجيل الأرض وانها أصبحت ملكا له ولن يتنازل عنها وسيخوض كل المعارك القانونية من أجل المحافظة على حقوق حي العرب .. المزيد من التفاصيل في أعدادنا القادمة ..
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*المعز الاحتياطي الأول في الأحمر



 

حجز جمال سالم مقعده في حراسة مرمى المريخ بعد أن قدم مستويات مبهرة في كل التجارب التي شارك فيها، ولم يكتف النجم الشاب بالظهور المدوي الموسم الماضي وزاد عليه مزيدا من التألق بعد أن تلقى تدريبات شاقة على يد المدرب الجزائري، وعلى الجانب الآخر اقتنع المعز محجوب بالجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء بعد أن شارك احتياطيا ليكون أزاح إيهاب زغبير الذي لم يغتنم فرص تواجده في الموسم الماضي وقنع بمقاعد البدلاء دون أن يتطور كثيرا. زغبير عاد للمريخ للمرة الرابعة وهو أول لاعب يوقع في كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء أربع مرات غير أنه لم يتمكن من المشاركة أساسيا طوال فتراته واكتفى بالجلوس احتياطيا. حراسة المرمى في المريخ مؤمنة تماما بوجود عملاقين هما جمال سالم والمعز محجوب بخبراته الكبيرة ورغبته في إنهاء مسيرته مع الأحمر بشكل جيد، بينما سيكون زغبير الحارس الثالث الذي ستتم الاستعانة به للطوارئ ما يجعله متأهبا دائما..

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الأقدام الوطنية والأجنبية.. شراكة ذكية في التشكيلة المريخية

الأحد, 18 يناير 2015 18:48

سيطرة وطنية على المنطقة الخلفية ومناصفة في المقدمة الهجومية
مثلث راجي.. رمضان.. الباشا ينافس في الوسط رغم وجود الكبار

وائل السر

أقدم المريخ على أكبر عملية انتدابات للمحترفين الأجانب في الفترة الأخيرة حتى وصل عدد الأجانب في كشوفاته إلى ثمانية لاعبين لكن رغم كل ذلك لن تكون الفرصة متاحة أمام كل أجانبه للمشاركة في تشكيله الأساسي والذي يتجه نحو شراكة ذكية بين الأقدام الأجنبية والوطنية مع احتمال تفوق الأقدام الوطنية التي كسبت قوة دعم في المقدمة الهجومية بفضل التعاقد مع بكري المدينة. 
في حراسة المرمى اجتهد المعز محجوب كثيراً وكان من أميز اللاعبين في التدريبات التي خضع لها حراس المرمى في الدوحة وحتى المباريات التي شارك فيها استطاع أن يقدم نفسه من خلالها بصورة أكثر من رائعة لكن التنافس مع حارس مرمى مثل جمال سالم يبدو أمراً صعباً للغاية بعد أن طوّر العملاق اليوغندي مستواه بشكل لافت بفضل التدريبات المميزة التي خضع لها مع مدرب الحراس المقتدر حكيم سبع ليخرج جمال أقصى ماعنده في مباراة شالكه الألماني والتي أكدت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن جمال سالم باقٍ في موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي والشئ الجديد الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يطرأ في حراسة المرمى هو عدم اهتزازها حال غيابه لأي سبب من الأسباب في ظل المستوى الجيد الذي قدمه المعز والذي أكد به جاهزيته لتأمين المرمى الأحمر متى ما احتاجه الفريق.
دفاع وطني خالص
لم يتعاقد المريخ مع أي مدافع أجنبي بعد أن أنهى خدمات مدافعه الإيفواري باسكال وبالتالي أصبح مالك اسحق المدافع الأجنبي الوحيد في كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء وبالتأكيد لن تكون الفرصة سانحة أمامه للمشاركة في ظل وجود عدد من الخيارات ويبدو أن أمير كمال سيكون الأقرب للمشاركة وسيكون إلى جواره علي جعفر برغم أن الفرنسي أتاح الفرصة في عدد من المباريات للقادم الجديد الريح علي وقدم نفسه بشكل جيد وهناك ايضاً أحمد ضفر في حين سيكون مالك آخر خياراته في متوسط الدفاع، وفي الطرف الأيسر لا يوجد أي خيار متاح غير مصعب عمر على الاقل في الوقت الحالي إلى حين شفاء بخيت خميس وعودته للمشاركة ولكن المستوى المقنع الذي قدمه مصعب في كل التدريبات والتجارب الإعدادية يجعل تحويله إلى مقاعد البدلاء خيار غير وارد على الاطلاق لأن مصعب وبشهادة الجميع يعتبر النجم الأول في فترة الإعداد الأولى بالقاهرةوالثانية بالدوحة وحتى المباريات التي استبعده فيها غارزيتو عندما أعاده فيها استطاع أن يصنع الفارق مثل مباراة شالكه التي لم يظهر فيها شكل المريخ الحقيقي الا بعد مشاركة مصعب، وفي الطرف الأيمن في الأصل لا يوجد خيار غير بلة واجتهد اللاعب كثيراً في الفترة الأخيرة وقدم نفسه كخيار مميز يمكن الاعتماد عليه برغم أن غارزيتو حاول في بعض المرات الاعتماد على أحمد ضفر.

حيرة في الوسط

يوجد في خط وسط المريخ أكبر عدد من المحترفين الأجانب، فهناك سالمون وأيمن سعيد وكوفي وأوكراه ولكن اشراك هذا الرباعي رغم تميزه يبدو غير وارد على الاطلاق، ففي الوسط المتأخر قدم علاء الدين مستوىً مقنعاً سيؤهله لأخذ موقعه في التشكيلة واستطاع راجي كذلك أن يظهر بصورة مميزة للغاية وكذا الحال رمضان عجب وهناك ايضاً أحمد الباشا والأقرب للمشاركة في وسط الفرقة الحمراء أيمن سعيد وسالمون في الوسط المتأخر، رمضان عجب في صناعة اللعب ويعتمد الفرنسي على اوكراه بدرجة كبيرة وفي حال اشراكه لخمسة لاعبين في الوسط ربما سنحت الفرصة لراجي على الجهة اليمنى

.
ثنائية وانغا وتراوري لن تتكرر

احتكرت ثنائية تراوري ووانغا المشاركة في المقدمة الهجومية في النصف الثاني من الموسم الماضي لكن الحال سيتغير في هذا الموسم بعد الصفقة الضخمة التي أبرمها المريخ بالتعاقد مع بكري المدينة والذي لم يتأثر كثيراً بالضجة الكبرى التي صاحبت انتقاله للمريخ ولا بالأزمة التي لم تنته بعد حيث يصر نادي الهلال على ملاحقته عبر القانون لكن اللاعب لا يهتم كثيراً بكل هذه الأمور ويركّز كل جهده في المستطيل الأخضر لذلك قدم مستوىً فنياً مقنعاً جعله الخيار الأول لغارزيتو في حين ستكون المنافسة بين تراوري ووانغا وعنكبة لاختيار المهاجم الآخر وتبدو كفة المهاجم المالي الذي عاد بشهية مفتوحة في فترة المعسكر الأول بالقاهرة هي الارجح في حين لا يرغب عنكبة في البقاء على مقاعد البدلاء وبالتالي سينافس وانغا على المشاركة كبديل بعد المستوى المدهش الذي قدمه في مباراة شالكه وأهلّه للتسجيل ولذلك ستكونالمنافسة وطنية خالصة في المقدمة الهجومية وستكون المناصفة حاضرة على مستوى التشكيل الأساسي والبدلاء وتبدو فرص عبده جابر صعبة للغاية بعد أن اشتعلت المنافسة في المقدمة الهجومية بصورة غير مسبوقة.


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ثلاثة أندية مصرية تفاوض نجم المريخ أيمن سعيد





كشف أيمن سعيد لاعب وسط المريخ أنه تلقى عروضاً من ثلاثة أندية مصرية للعب اليها في المرحلة المقبلة وعقب انتهاء تعاقده مع المريخ والذي ينتهي في مايو المقبل وقال ايمن إنه تعاقد مع المريخ لمدة عام لكنه فضّل عدم مناقشة تلك العروض في الوقت الحالي وأبدى ايمن رغبة في البقاء في المريخ في حال قرر المجلس ذلك وقال: الأجواء في المريخ تشجع كثيراً على مواصلة المشوار معه، فالجماهير تعشق ناديها وتقف خلفه بصورة لا مثيل لها والإعلام يدعم ناديه بقوة والإدارة تقوم بواجباتها على أكمل وجه وهناك جهاز فني على درجة عالية من الكفاءة فضلاً عن مشاركة الفريق في دوري الأبطال وكل هذه الأشياء تشجعني على مواصلة مشواري مع المريخ إن كانت إدارة النادي راغبة في ذلك.
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*مشكوريييين  حبايبنا ود البقعة ..محمد سيف ..محمد النادر ويا صباح  النور  والروعة ..
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

ماذا يريد القاضي من المريخ ؟؟


هرون دياب


من بعيد ببعيد 



في عموده امس بعنوان (خواطر زول) ,الذي لا اقرأه الا مجبراً .. كتب الأخ عبد الله القاضي الشهير بـ ( بالكو) كلاماً كثيراً عن معسكر المريخ بالدوحة ، ولم يخيب "بالكو" ظني حيث طفق كعادته يعدد سلبيات المعسكر مؤكداً أن المريخ لن يستفيد منه وان اثاره السلبية ستظهر بعد حينها ، ومادحا في الوقت نفسه معسكر الهلال بالفجيرة والذي بالطبع نتمني له ولكل الاندية والمنتخبات السودانية التوفيق هذا الموسم في الاستحقاقات القارية التي تنتظرها .

حديث "بالكو" الذي لم ينسي ان يعرج فيه علي علي كاس العالم للاندية والملاكمة ووزارة الاوقاف .. رغم أنه في مجمله لا يعدو كونه "سمك لبن تمر هندي" الا انني مضطر للرد عليه فيما يعنينا كصفوة وخاصة هنا في الدوحة وعلي اقول :
استخدم "بالكو" بعض العبارات الانشائية التي لا تستند الى اي علمية ليوهم القارئ انها حقيقة وهنا ارجو أن لا يفوتني القول : كان الله في عون صاحب ( كفر ووتر ) وقرائها الكرام وبالكو يحشو هذه الصحيفة المقروءة بمثل هذا الغث من الكلام بين هذه المقالات الجيدة التي تحفل بها الصحيفة وتطالع بها قرائها كل صباح .

من قال لك وأوهمك بأن الرابطة لم تخطر المجلس بتوقف النشاط الرياضي خلال شهر يناير ؟
أنت تعلم جيداً يا عزيزي بأننا نعلم اكثر من منك بالقوانين التي تنظم الرياضة في قطر ، وندرك مشاركة المنتخب الاول في بطولة امم اسيا وسفر اغلبية المحترفين الي بلادهم للاحتفال باعياد الميلاد وراس السنة الميلادية واستعدادات قطر لتنظيم بطولة العالم لكرة اليد اضافة الي عملية الري الشتوي لجميع الملاعب خلال الفترة من الاول وحتي الثلاثين من يناير ، ولفائدة القارئ الكريم اقول واشهد الله والله خير الشاهدين انني نقلت كل هذه الملاحظات في اول اجتماع للرابطة بعد ان تم اخطارنا بامر المعسكر ولكننا ولاننا رابطة استشارية وليست تنفيذية ارتضينا براي المجلس الذي قدر بانه بالامكان التغلب علي كل هذه الصعوبات وقد كان فقد حضر الفريق الي الدوحة وادي اكثر من 30 حصة تدريبية صباحية ومسائية وثلاثة مباريات عالية المستوي كانت امتدادا للاعداد الاول في القاهرة اضافة الي مباراة استشفائية عقب مباراة شالكة مباشرة ، هذا بجانب ان المعسكر كان علي اعلي درجات الانضباطية ولم تتخله اي فعالية حتي من قبل الرابطة اللهم الا ذلك المساء السلبي الذي سمح فيه للاعبين بالتسوق وزيارات الاهل .
وهنا لا بد من الإشارة الى جانب الرعاية والتسويق الذي قامت به الرابطة لمباراة شالكة والتي جلبت للمريخ مئات الالاف من الريالات دون ان يتكبد النادي اي خسائر من هذا المعسكر والذي نري انه نجح الي المدي البعيد من حيث النوعية والتدرج في التمارين والمباريات والتي باذن الله سيجني المريخ ثمارها قريبا .
ومع علمي اليقين ان "بالكو" لا يكتب حين يكتب الا بصفته كمشجع هلالي وبالتالي لا يمكن الاعتداد برائيه ومع يقيني ايضاً بأنه بعيد كل البعد عن التحليل الفني لكرة القدم لذلك ادعوه لأن يترك امر التقييم الفني للمختصين حتى يحفظ ما تبقى له من ماء وجه وأن لا يحشر أنفه في ما لايعنيه كل مرة حتى لا يجد من يرد عليه بقسوة قد لا يستطيع تحملها لاحقاً .
اما فائدة المريخ من عدمها فهي تخص بالدرجة الأولى أهل المريخ وبالتالي عليه الاهتمام بمعسكر الفجيرة والذي اكد خلال مقاله ان الهلال سيستفيد منه وهنا نقول : الايام بيننا لتثبت لنا صحة وجهة نظر الخبير "بالكو".....!!!!
امر مضحك ورد في ما كتبه "بالكو" ويتطلب ان نمر عليه هنا ولو من بابا الاستظراف ... مادخل وزارة الاوقاف وهدم المساجد القديمة وام صفقا عراض يفوز علي الرتينة بالمقال ؟ وما فائدة القارئ منها ؟ .
كذلك تطرق بالكو لرابطة الهلال وقال انها كانت مجبرة لعدم وجود بدائل .. وللتاريخ لا بد ان نقول له هنا : مالك انت ورابطة الهلال وانت الذي اخرجت ( بضم الالف ) منها من الباب الضيق .
ختاماً اقول لك : لا تهرف بما لاتعرف .

اخر سطر :

غادرنا تصحبه السلامة الحبيب الي القلب الاحمر الوهاج متوجها لارض الوطن ليلتقي محبيه في الرد كاستيل بالبقعة بعد ان اختتم معسكره الاعدادي بعيدا عن الوطن لشهر كامل بين قاهرة المعز ودوحة الجميع نهل فيها لاعبوه من معين التدريبات التكتيكية والتكنيكية واللياقة البدنية ممايعينه في قادم الاستحقاقات المحلية والقارية التي نري بانها سيذهب فيها بعيدا هذا العام ..... امنياتنا للاحمر الوهاج بالتوفيق وموعدنا كاس الاستقلال . 

كيف تغطي الصورة صورة .. وريدنا داك ياسيدي كله يبقي ماضيك بالضرورة



نقول لبالكو البالطو  دا المثل السودانى بقول ( الكوك ببين عند المخادة )   ويوم السبت قريب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل الشكر والتقدير للثلاثي الرائع ود البقعة ومحمد سيف ومحمد النادر
وربنا يقويكم يامبدعين
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*

















غريبة قووون الفاكرينها عاقلة طلعت هبلة أكتر من الاكياس (بورتسودان تعيش المأساة) .يعني كيييف المريخ ماشي يلعب هناك ..؟؟ جنس حسادة حوووولا..والاكياس :الهلال يرفض رسميا نقل قووون لقمة الاستقلال (والمريخ يساند )والمريخ يساند دي انا اخدتها ايجابي مع انو الكلام يمكن يكون فيهو نوع من الغتاتة الناس ديل ما مضمونين ..
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

غريبة قووون الفاكرينها عاقلة طلعت هبلة أكتر من الاكياس (بورتسودان تعيش المأساة) .يعني كيييف المريخ ماشي يلعب هناك ..؟؟ جنس حسادة حوووولا..والاكياس :الهلال يرفض رسميا نقل قووون لقمة الاستقلال (والمريخ يساند )والمريخ يساند دي انا اخدتها ايجابي مع انو الكلام يمكن يكون فيهو نوع من الغتاتة الناس ديل ما مضمونين ..



عذرا أخى نور فالقصد هنا مربوط بعملية احتلال اراضى ملاعب المريخ وحي العرب عن طريق الوالى وليس مقصود بها المريخ ///لذى وجب التنويه ولك شكرى 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على المجهود والاضافة
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




عذرا أخى نور فالقصد هنا مربوط بعملية احتلال اراضى ملاعب المريخ وحي العرب عن طريق الوالى وليس مقصود بها المريخ ///لذى وجب التنويه ولك شكرى



..شكرا أخي الحبيب  ابو اسراء  على التوضيح ..بس العنوان ده في التوقيت ده ما فيهو نوع من الخباثة ؟؟وخصوصا موضوع الكسير والقلع ده يمكنو ما جديد ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين  صحيفة الصدى 
عصمت : بسبب الكاردينال طلبت 90 ملياراً لبيع شعاري للهلال
المريخ يغادر الى بورتسودان برفقة بعثة كمبالا وتصريحات مثيرة لاوكراه
برهان يفكر فى الرحيل .. يجتمع مع الوالي اليوم ويقترب من تدريب الارسنال
غارزيتو : مباراة كمبالا تهمني كثيراً من حيث الاعداد لا النتيجة
الغاني اوكراه: أصابتي أصبحت حكاية من الماضي
المريخ وكمبالا يغادران لبورتسودان ظهر اليوم
بدلاء المريخ والرديف في مواجهة وادي النيل غدا


عناوين صحيفة الزعيم 
المريخ يتوجه الى بوتسودان وايمن سعيد يغادر الى القاهرة
الجهاز الفني يختار 19 لاعباً لمباراة كمبالا وغارزيتو يقيس درجة جاهزية الفريق
الاحمر يتدرب صباح ومساء امس .. تنافس رهيب بين النجوم
الشرق القطرية تبدع فى تغطية معسكر المريخ وتفرد مساحة واسعة لمبادرة الرياضة والسلام
مدرب حراس الفرقة الحمراء يغادر للجزائر لترتيب بعض الامور العائلية
الزعيم يعود للتدريبات والفرنسي يخضع اللاعبين لتدريبات قاسية
المريخ يتسلم شريط مباراة شالكا





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يارب الهلال يشيل كاس من برة


استقبال
يارب الهلال يشيل كاس من برة
وهذا الدعاء لاجل اخواننا الهلالاب
عشان مصلحتهم
الناس مرقوا يستقبلوا في المطار فريق لاعب مباراة مهرجانية
لو جابوا كاس من برة بيموتوا
حفاظا علي ارواحهم نحن دعينا بالدعا اعلاه
وعاوزين منهم آآآآآمين قوية
معقولة فريق لاعب مبارة مع فريق المسنين بتاع الوصل يستقبلوه في المطار علشان غلب
يعني لو اتغلب كان شالوا المدرب
الناس المشوا المطار وشايلين الاعلام قالوا لاقوا ليهم واحد دقنوا كبييييرة
وحالتوا بالبلا
لما شافهم رفع عصاية كان فيها راية وهلل
قال ليهم :قودوين وصل!!
الزول كان قاعد من زمن استقبال قودوين الفشنك
خلجنا ليك يا فيصل موسي
جيت مع المريخ شايل سيكافا ما حملوك علي الاعناق
الناس دي رايحة ليها فرحة مطار
قال ليك في خواجية جايبة معاها كديس
الدماعة شافوه وقعدوا يكوركوا
(الكات) كاتنا ونحن اهلوا وبنستاهلوا
الكديس قالوا لسه يرجف
الدماعة ديل زي نكتة المبسوط الدخل الحمام في السقط ده
موبايلوا كلوا مليان اغاني حماسة
الكنداكة شغلها ما قدر يخش تحت الدش
الهلال يخش مباراة النهائي وصاحبكم ما يخش الموية
شغل اغنية دخلوها وصقيرها حام
قال ديك نار والا حرب مش موية يا عم
اخر حجة رشّ المراية الفيها صوررتوا بالموية وفوطها ومرق
الدماعة مشوا المطار بالاعلام والاهازيج
قالوا بعثة الهلال قالت ليهم في شنو؟
قالوا ليهم :مستقبلنكم
قالوا ليهم :عشان شنو؟
قالوا ليهم :علشان فزتوا علي الوصل
الوصل الكان لاعب بلاعبين اصغر واحد دفعة الكاردينال
فيهم واحد قالوا امس يبكي اليوم كلوا
حزنان علي فاتن حمامة
قرأ معاها الاعدادية في السيدة زينب
فاطمة الصادق قالوا طلعت توبها الازرق من الشنطة وقطعتوا اعلام
الاعلام الكانوا شايلنها فيها شعار عصمت
ضمير استاذ حمت مسلسل مستمر
الله يرحم فاتن هلال
كان عندها مسلسل اسمو ضمير ابلة حكمت
كانت مديرة مستقيمة ودغرية
ما بتسمح بتبديل الارقام ولا وصاية الاقلام
وانا فوقهم بقول كلام انا ليهم بقول كلام
الفرح المبكر ده زي الخرف المبكر
عندنا جيران عندهم حبوبة كبيرة لقوها قاعدة في ركن ومولعة نار وتدعوا ساعدني يا الهي
ولدها كسر التلفزيون وقال ليهم ده كلوا من المسلسلات الهندية دي
المسلسل الهندي فيهو مبالغات
زي البعمولوا فيها ناس الهلال دي
الناس المشوا المطار قالوا كانوا تسعة
واحد قال ليهم ده رقم بكري المدينة
اجروا ليهم حافلة كانت ماشة الحاج يوسف بركابها
في تسريبات انه بص الهلال ما جا المطار
ضربوا لسواقوا قال ليهم هسي انا في الجبل وديت فردة
ناس الوصل لما سمعوا باستقبال الجماهير للهلال قالوا للاعبين اللعبوا ممكن تواصلوا
اي واحد طلع تقرير طبي بعدم امكانيته اللعب مجددا
اقل واحد عامل عملية قسطرة في القلب
فضحتونا مع الاجانب
تاني الهلال ده نزلوه بصالة الحج والعمرة
لكن السبب المؤكد للاستقبال انه المستقبلين ديل موصين اللعيبة لشاشات وجلكسيات
وحاولوا يعملوا الهليلة دي علشان ناس الجمارك ما يتمسكوا
اي باد هي ما صلصة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*94 حكما سيديرون النسخة 21 للدوري الممتاز



  قال الاستاذ صلاح احمد صالح سكرتير  لجنة التحكيم المركزية ان 94 حكما سيديرون مباريات الدوري الممتاز في نسخته  21 والتي تنطلق في السادس والعشرين من هذا الشهر، واشار صلاح في حديث  اذاعي مع (هوى السودان) في الثلاثة بعد ظهر اليوم الى ان اختبارات اللياقة  البدنية قد بدأت صباح اليوم بفرع الرياضة العسكرية بمشاركة 70 حكما من جملة  160 حكما وسيخضع باقي الحكام للاختبارات غدا الاثنين على ان يتم منهم 80  حكما لادارة المباريات الى جانب الحكام الدوليين الذين يبلغ عددهم 14 حكما  وتشهد النسخة الجديدة للممتاز ظهور 7 حكام جدد لاول مرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: لا افكر في النتيجة أمام كمبالا وأسعى للاعداد



 أدلى الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني  للفرقة الحمراء بحديث لصحيفة الصدى تحدث من خلاله عن التجربة الإعدادية  التي سيخوضها المريخ أمام كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي غداً الثلاثاء ببورتسودان  ووصفها بالتجربة المهمة بيد أنه عاد وقال: كمبالا تجربة مهمة بالنسبة لي من  حيث الإعداد لا النتيجة والتي لا أعمل من أجلها بقدر ما أعمل على اختبار  جاهزية عناصري على التعامل مع المباريات الأفريقية بالشكل المطلوب، وأبان  غارزيتو أن فريقه خضع لإعداد نموذجي للموسم الجديد وأصبح همه الآن كيفية  إعداد فريقه للموسم على المستوى الأفريقي والمحلي لأنه يرغب في هذه المرحلة  في الوقوف على جاهزية اللاعبين والتأكد من قدرتهم على تقديم موسم متميز  يحققون فيه أحلام وطموحات جماهيرهم.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرهن موافقته على البرنامج الترفيهي ببورتسودان بموافقة غارزيتو
 

كشف  السيد عماد هارون رئيس اللجنة العليا للبرنامج الرياضي لمهرجان السياحة  والتسوق بالبحر الأحمر عن آخر الترتيبات لمباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي بعروس  البحر في العشرين من الشهر الحالي وأكد وصول المريخ وكمبالا سيتي عبر  طيران بدر يوم غدٍ الاثنين وسيتدرب الفريقان في نفس يوم وصولهما استعداداً  المباراة التي ستجمع بينهما مساء يوم بعد غدٍ الثلاثاء، وكان من المفترض أن  يكون هناك برنامج ترفيهي للمريخ في مدينة بورتسودان قبل المباراة بيوم بيد  أن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ رفض الموافقة على هذا البرنامج إلى حين اطلاع  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على تفاصيله وبعد ذلك سيمتثل  المجلس لقراره حال موافقته أو رفضه لأن هذا الأمر فني بالدرجة الأولى ولا  يفتي فيه غير المدير الفني، وكان من المفترض أن يشارك المريخ في برنامج ثقافي وسياحي حافل نظمّته اللجنة العليا للبرنامج الرياضيلمهرجان  السياحة والتسوق يبدأ بزيارة المعرض البحري التراثي وتناول وجبة في سوق  السمك وسيطلع مجلس المريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو على تفاصيل هذا البرنامج وحال  موافقته عليه سيعلن المريخ جاهزيته للمشاركة في هذا البرنامج.

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*أبو شنب أسمو مكتوب ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مساعد مدرب المريخ برهان تيه يقترب من قلعة النمور

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 يعقد الكابتن برهان تيه خلال اليوم  اجتماعا برئيس نادي المريخ و يتوقع ان يخطره خلاله بانهاء عقده و ذلك  للتوجه لتدريب الارسنال في الموسم الحالي و كان تيه قد تخلف عن معسكر  المريخ بالدوحة و ذلك بسبب خلافه مع المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو .

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

مشكوريييين  حبايبنا ود البقعة ..محمد سيف ..محمد النادر ويا صباح  النور  والروعة ..









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كل الشكر والتقدير للثلاثي الرائع ود البقعة ومحمد سيف ومحمد النادر
وربنا يقويكم يامبدعين









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على المجهود والاضافة



يديكم العافية يا شباب
ولا شكر على واجب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاردينال : ديون الهلال وهم كبير ..دعمت الارباب و استأجرت الطائرات دون ان يعلم احد - جئت لصناعة هلال جديد ..حكم الفرد اضر بالهلال

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / بابكر مختار / 

  واصل رئيس نادي الهلال اشرف سيد احمد  الكاردينال حديثه الصريح في حواره مع صحيفة الجوهرة وقال بان ديون الهلال  وهم كبير وليست صحيحة بهذه الارقام التي يتحدثون عنها وقال وقال بانه دعم  صلاح ادريس و في عهده استأجر الطائرات لنادي الهلال دون ن يعلم احد و اضاف :  الهلال تضرر كثيرا من حكم الفرد و اتيت من اجل صناعة هلال جديد يعتمد على  نفسه لا جيوب الافراد وانني لم احضر لرئاسة الهلال لـــ(اشحت) بل لاقوده  لتحقيق النجاحات وبخصوص سر عداء الارباب لمجلسه قال بن يتمني ان يواجه  الارباب ليطرح عليه سؤالا لماذا هذا العداء لمجلس وهل لانه يخشي ان احقق  بطولة خارجية ..؟!!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

مشكور يازعيم



يديك العافية الحبيب كدكول
ولا شكر على واجب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الكاردينال : ديون الهلال وهم كبير ..دعمت الارباب و استأجرت الطائرات دون ان يعلم احد - جئت لصناعة هلال جديد ..حكم الفرد اضر بالهلال

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / بابكر مختار / 

  واصل رئيس نادي الهلال اشرف سيد احمد  الكاردينال حديثه الصريح في حواره مع صحيفة الجوهرة وقال بان ديون الهلال  وهم كبير وليست صحيحة بهذه الارقام التي يتحدثون عنها وقال وقال بانه دعم  صلاح ادريس و في عهده استأجر الطائرات لنادي الهلال دون ن يعلم احد و اضاف :  الهلال تضرر كثيرا من حكم الفرد و اتيت من اجل صناعة هلال جديد يعتمد على  نفسه لا جيوب الافراد وانني لم احضر لرئاسة الهلال لـــ(اشحت) بل لاقوده  لتحقيق النجاحات وبخصوص سر عداء الارباب لمجلسه قال بن يتمني ان يواجه  الارباب ليطرح عليه سؤالا لماذا هذا العداء لمجلس وهل لانه يخشي ان احقق  بطولة خارجية ..؟!![/QUOTE]

الزول ده لن يفوق من الوهمة العايش فيها الا بعد خبتة قوية تجيب راسو في عنقرتو
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

يارب الهلال يشيل كاس من برة


استقبال
يارب الهلال يشيل كاس من برة
وهذا الدعاء لاجل اخواننا الهلالاب
عشان مصلحتهم
الناس مرقوا يستقبلوا في المطار فريق لاعب مباراة مهرجانية
لو جابوا كاس من برة بيموتوا
حفاظا علي ارواحهم نحن دعينا بالدعا اعلاه
وعاوزين منهم آآآآآمين قوية
معقولة فريق لاعب مبارة مع فريق المسنين بتاع الوصل يستقبلوه في المطار علشان غلب
يعني لو اتغلب كان شالوا المدرب
الناس المشوا المطار وشايلين الاعلام قالوا لاقوا ليهم واحد دقنوا كبييييرة
وحالتوا بالبلا
لما شافهم رفع عصاية كان فيها راية وهلل
قال ليهم :قودوين وصل!!
الزول كان قاعد من زمن استقبال قودوين الفشنك
خلجنا ليك يا فيصل موسي
جيت مع المريخ شايل سيكافا ما حملوك علي الاعناق
الناس دي رايحة ليها فرحة مطار
قال ليك في خواجية جايبة معاها كديس
الدماعة شافوه وقعدوا يكوركوا
(الكات) كاتنا ونحن اهلوا وبنستاهلوا
الكديس قالوا لسه يرجف
الدماعة ديل زي نكتة المبسوط الدخل الحمام في السقط ده
موبايلوا كلوا مليان اغاني حماسة
الكنداكة شغلها ما قدر يخش تحت الدش
الهلال يخش مباراة النهائي وصاحبكم ما يخش الموية
شغل اغنية دخلوها وصقيرها حام
قال ديك نار والا حرب مش موية يا عم
اخر حجة رشّ المراية الفيها صوررتوا بالموية وفوطها ومرق
الدماعة مشوا المطار بالاعلام والاهازيج
قالوا بعثة الهلال قالت ليهم في شنو؟
قالوا ليهم :مستقبلنكم
قالوا ليهم :عشان شنو؟
قالوا ليهم :علشان فزتوا علي الوصل
الوصل الكان لاعب بلاعبين اصغر واحد دفعة الكاردينال
فيهم واحد قالوا امس يبكي اليوم كلوا
حزنان علي فاتن حمامة
قرأ معاها الاعدادية في السيدة زينب
فاطمة الصادق قالوا طلعت توبها الازرق من الشنطة وقطعتوا اعلام
الاعلام الكانوا شايلنها فيها شعار عصمت
ضمير استاذ حمت مسلسل مستمر
الله يرحم فاتن هلال
كان عندها مسلسل اسمو ضمير ابلة حكمت
كانت مديرة مستقيمة ودغرية
ما بتسمح بتبديل الارقام ولا وصاية الاقلام
وانا فوقهم بقول كلام انا ليهم بقول كلام
الفرح المبكر ده زي الخرف المبكر
عندنا جيران عندهم حبوبة كبيرة لقوها قاعدة في ركن ومولعة نار وتدعوا ساعدني يا الهي
ولدها كسر التلفزيون وقال ليهم ده كلوا من المسلسلات الهندية دي
المسلسل الهندي فيهو مبالغات
زي البعمولوا فيها ناس الهلال دي
الناس المشوا المطار قالوا كانوا تسعة
واحد قال ليهم ده رقم بكري المدينة
اجروا ليهم حافلة كانت ماشة الحاج يوسف بركابها
في تسريبات انه بص الهلال ما جا المطار
ضربوا لسواقوا قال ليهم هسي انا في الجبل وديت فردة
ناس الوصل لما سمعوا باستقبال الجماهير للهلال قالوا للاعبين اللعبوا ممكن تواصلوا
اي واحد طلع تقرير طبي بعدم امكانيته اللعب مجددا
اقل واحد عامل عملية قسطرة في القلب
فضحتونا مع الاجانب
تاني الهلال ده نزلوه بصالة الحج والعمرة
لكن السبب المؤكد للاستقبال انه المستقبلين ديل موصين اللعيبة لشاشات وجلكسيات
وحاولوا يعملوا الهليلة دي علشان ناس الجمارك ما يتمسكوا
اي باد هي ما صلصة.




الراجل ده بقول كلام ذى الفل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يجتمع مع الوالي اليوم.. برهان يقترب من تدريب أهلي شندي

استطاعت  (الصدى) أن تزيح الغموض الذي اكتنف مصير المدرب برهان تيه مع المريخ, فمنذ  عودته من زنزبار لم يمارس برهان تيه مهامه في الجهاز الفني واعتذر عن  البقاء مع الفريق في الخرطوم لتولي مهام تدريب المبعدين إلى حيث عودة  البعثة من بورتسودان, وتفيد المتابعات أن برهان سيحدد مصيره مع المريخ  اليوم من خلال الاجتماع الذي سيعقده مع رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي  وسيتمسك برهان بالرحيل بعد أن تلقى عرضاً مغرياً لتدريب أهلي شندي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدلاء المريخ والرديف في مواجهة وادي النيل غداً 
استبعد  الجهاز الفني عدد من اللاعبين من رحلة بورتسودان وهم أيمن سعيد بسبب  الاصابة إلى جانب مجدي عبد اللطيف ومالك اسحق وأحمد نمر وايهاب زغبير وأحمد  ابكر وعبده جابر، ووضع الجهاز الفني برنامجاً خاصاً لتجهيز هذه المجموعة  بحيث يشارك عدد من لاعبي الفريق الرديف مع اللاعبين المبعدين في تجربة  إعدادية سيخوضها الفريق يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء بالقلعة الحمراء أمام فريق وادي  النيل, وسيشرف الكابتن أمير دامر على تدريبات هذه المجموعة مع عدد من لاعبي  الرديف وسيتولى إدارة المباراة أمام وادي النيل بتكليف رسمي من  غارزيتو.(الصدى)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب حراس المريخ حكيم سبع يغادر إلى الجزائر

غادر  الجزائري حكيم سبع مدرب حراس الفرقة الحمراء مساء أمس إلى بلاده بسبب ظروف  خاصة حيث حصل  على اذن من القطاع الرياضي لزيارة أسرته والعودة في غضون 72  ساعة بحيث يشرف على تجهيز حراس الفريق لمباراة الهلال في قمة درع  الاستقلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع مطول بمنزل والي البحر الاحمر يناقش تجهيزات مباراة المريخ وكمبالا

ﻋﻘﺪ  ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻣﻄﻮﻝ ﺑﻤﻨﺰﻝ  ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻮﺍﻟﻲ  البحر الاحمر امس ﺑﻴﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ   ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻃﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻳﻼ  ،ﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﻫﺎﺭﻭﻥ ﻭﺍﻻﺥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻭﻧﺎﻗﺶ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺨﺺ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﺔ ﻭﻛﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺩﻋﻢ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ  الهلال ﺣﺘي ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟي منظومة ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ … ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﻊ ﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺳﻴﺮ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳاﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺠﻬﻴﺰﺍﺕ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛمﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﺘﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﻻﻳﺔ …. ﻭشكر  ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔواعضائها ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻮﻧﻪ …. ﻛﻤﺎ ﺷﻜﺮ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺓ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻰ ﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻧﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻣﺤﺪﻭﺩ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺑﺮﺍﻣﺞ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺣﺔ واضاف  لابد من تواجد هلال السودان في ختام المهرجان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
الاحمر في الميدان

عانق المريخ جماهيره حينما عاد للتدريبات بملعبه بعد غياب طويل عن القلعة الحمراء!
ادي الفريق مرانين بملعبه قبل المغادرة الي بورسودان اليوم لمنازلة كمبالا  سيتي مساء غد الثلاثاء في تجربة افريقية تفيد الفريق في مشوار الابطال!
اعداد الاحمر الحقيقي يبدأ بمواجهة الفريق اليوغندي خاصة بعد ان وقف الجهاز  الفني علي مستويات اللاعبين من خلال التجارب السابقة بالقاهرة وقطر!




نأمل ان يؤدي اللاعبون بالجدية المطلوبة بعيدا عن التراخي والاستهتار!ه
ومطلوب من القطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة فرض الانضباط وسط اللاعبين والتعامل  معهم وفقا للائحة التي يجب تطبيقها علي الجميع سواسية بعيدا عن الاسماء او  النجومية!
الانضباط هو المدخل لتحقيق النتائج الجيدة فلا تفرطوا فيه اخي عبدالصمد!
حاضروا اللاعبين وبينوا لهم اهمية التزود بروح العزيمة والاصرلر!
طالبوهم باحترام الشعار الذي يتوشحون به,!
اخبروهم ان الجماهير العاشقة للونين الاحمر والاصفر يجب ان يتم اسعادها بانتصارات تروي عطشها!
الاحمر في الميدان!
مشهد اول
قيام المباراة باستاد بورتسودان يمنح مدينة ثغر السودان الباسم فرصة استضافة الاحمر لاولي مبارياته بالسودان!
ولا ننسي ان ندعو بالرحمة والمغفرة للمرحوم المدرب بشري محمد علي المدرب  السابق لحي العرب بورتسودان والذي كان يتحفنا بارائه وتحليلاته للمباريات  التي يستضيفها استاد بورتسودان !
مشهد ثاني
لا نعلم تلك الحيثيات التي جعلت الجهاز الفني يشرك الغاني اوكرا برغم التقرير الطبي الذي يؤكد اصابته!
ولاندري هل اعتمد علي تقرير طبي جديد ام ان رغبة اللاعب هي التي اجبرت الجهاز الفني علي اشراكه!
نأمل عدم المجازفة باشراك اوكرا حتي لانفقده في بقية الموسم!
اللهم اني قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد!
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*بعد طول غياب لقيت سلك حايم في اتلفيس وجبتو وجيت ..مرة لقيت لي عمود مزور لسلك في الفيس وما صدقت الكلام المكتوب يكون كاتبو سلك ..بس اختفاءه جرجرنا للشك..بس الحمدلله العمود  ده فيهو تصديق  للتزوير الحصل ..
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*مشكورين يا صفوه - عمل مقدر جدا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يدفع بتشكيلة القمة أمام كمبالا



 
 ينتظر أن يعتمد مدرب المريخ غارزيتو  على العناصر الأساسية في مباراة كمبالا سيتي غدا، وستكون التشكيلة التي  سيختارها الفرنسي هي التي سيعتمد عليها في مباراة القمة في أعايد الاستقلال  ولن يحدث المدرب الكثير من التغييرات بل سيسعى لتثبيت تشكيلته بعد أن  اختبر كل العناصر في الفترة الماضية التي خاض خلالها الكثير من التجارب  ووقف على مستويات اللاعبين، وينتظر أن يدفع غارزيتو بجمال سالم في حراسة  المرمى، أمير كمال، على جعفر، مصعب عمر، بله جابر، أيمن سعيد، جايسون،  رمضان عجب، راجي عبد العاطي، وانغا وبكري المدينة وربما استغني المدرب عن  الكيني وانغا واستعان بأحمد الباشا في خط الوسط.
 بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى بورتسودان اليوم
 تغادر صباح اليوم بعثة فريق كرة القدم  بنادي المريخ متوجهة إلى مدينة بورتسودان لمواجهة كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي في  تجربة تحضيرية تدخل ضمن الإعداد للموسم الجديد وللممشاركة في احتفالات  ولاية البحر الأحمر، وسيؤدي المريخ تدريبا الختامي على ملعب المباراة مساء  اليوم قبل أن يخلد اللاعبون للراحة، وتقرر أن تعود البعثة بعد غد الأربعاء  لمواصلة الإعداد والتحضير لقمة عيد الاستقلال ومباريات الدوري الممتاز وكان  المريخ قد أدى تدريبين صباح ومساء أمس وانتظم لاعبوه في معسكر مقفول  ببرادايس ظهر أمس وسط ضوابط صارمة. وينتظر أن تحظى بعثة المريخ باستقبالات  حاشدة كما ستحظى المباراة بحضور جماهيري كبير، وسينتظم لاعبو المريخ في  معسكر مغلق فور عودتهم من بورتسودان ويرغب أبناء القلعة الحمراء في تحقيق  فوز كبير على غريمهم قبل تدشين المشوار الرسمي في الدوري الممتاز أمام  الرابطة وهي المباراة التي ستجد اهتماما خاصا لكون ممثل كوستي كان من أسباب  تجريد الأحمر من اللقب بعد التعادل معه بهدفين لكل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير الكرة بالرابطة كوستي: مواجهة المريخ في الاسبوع الأول تفرض علينا الجدية في تحضيراتنا




 

 وصف مزمل علي طه مدير الكرة بنادي  الرابطة كوستي التجارب الإعدادية القوية التي يخوضها فريق الكرة من خلال  معسكره الإعدادي بالخرطوم بالطبيعية لأن الفريق سيبدأ مشواره في الممتاز  بالصعب وسيواجه المريخ في الاسبوع الأول للمنافسة بالقلعة الحمراء وأبان  مزمل أن مواجهة هلال كادوقلي اليوم تدخل ضمن الإعداد الجاد للرابطة لمباراة  المريخ متوقعاً أن يكون الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب مبارك سلمان قد وصل  بالفريق إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية التي تساعده على تقديم مباراة  كبيرة أمام المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العقرب وكتين ينشرع بياخد الهلال والدرع ..!


* سيبكم من كورة كمبالا سيتي وخلونا نتكلم شوية عن الخوف ..! 
* الخوف بخلي الزول في الدقائق الأخيرة يقول:(ما دايرين ونحنا رغم الإعداد ما مستعدين) ..! 
* فريق جاي من الإعداد ما مستعد (دي جديدة ما ادونا ليها) ..! 
* الناس دي خايفة من كورة الاستقلال وما لاقية مدخل للهروب ومنطق للاعتذار ..! 
* و(بخاف) يا انت لو جيتك ..(دي عرفناها .. لكن بخاف قبل ما أجيك دي جديدة وكرت كرتونة) .! 
* بصراحة كده يا جماعة مخاوف الوصايفة من مباراة القمة منطقية، ومفروض الإتحاد يحترم وجهة نظر الهلال ويقوم بتأجيل المباراة او تغيير تاريخ الاستقلال ..! 
* خالد عز الدين قال لو المريخ غلبنا المسألة دي بتأثر علينا نفسياً وحنخسر مباراة الأهلي شندي، وطالب مجلس الهلال بالعمل على تأجيل مباراة القمة ..(معقولة يا جماعة نحنا لو باريناكم في التأجيلات النفسية دي بنلعب قمة الإستقلال يوم “ستة أبريل”) ..! 
* ما تشيلوا هم وتعالوا اعتبروها إعداد للنمور (لكن انتوا فاضين من الشكاوي يا كبسور) ..! 
* قطع الكاردينال بعدم مشاركة بكري المدينة في صفوف المريخ بسبب (شكوى الوصايفة المرفوضة) وأعلن تصعيدهم لشكواهم للفيفا، وما لا يعلمه (كردنة) أن الفيفا طلب من العقرب النظر في الشكوى بنفسه يوم الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري ..! 
* (الجاري) دا الشهر ما بكري ما تقطعوا نفس دفاعكم ساي قبل اليوم الموعود ..! 
* بكري دا لو اتفرغ للنظر في الشكاوي بضرب دفاعاتكم وبجهجه باكاتكم ..! 
* اعتذروا لبكري قبل قمة الاستقلال عشان (العقرب دا ما يتحمق وياخد حقو برجلو) ..! 
* قالوا للمدينة : (الناس ديل خاتنك في رأسم)، العقرب ضحك وقال ليهم : (خليهم ابقوا مارقين انا الرأس دا بقطعو يوم اربعة وعشرين) ..! 
* يا جماعة لمصلحة المدرب البلجيكي باتريك حقو يوم اربعة وعشرين ما تجوا، و(لو جيتوا لمصلحة الاستقرار الفني ما تجيبوا باتريك معاكم) ..! 
* لو انتو فعلاً نادي حركة وطنية القصة دي بنعرفا يوم السبت الجاي ..! 
* و(السبت) أحمر ..! 
* كورة السبت ثبتت انو البثبتكم يوم السبت شنو ؟ 
* أول مرة اشوف لي (نادي حركة وطنية) خايف من مباراة (درع الاستقلال) ..! 
* حقيقة فريقكم بِخوف لكن تعملوا شنو تعالوا نضربكم ونشيل الدرع ..! 
* صُد يا (هلال) وإنقرع دا المريخ أصل والناس فرع (العقرب) ما بنضرع سيفو وكتين ينشرع بياخد الزول والدرع . 
* الدرع عرفناهو والزول يوم اربعة وعشرين بنحسمو ..! 
* انتو آخر مرة الهلال غلب فيها الزعيم متين ..(سؤال إجابته إما بالبحث في الإرشيف، او بالذهاب لدار الوثائق، أو مشاهدة برنامج “من الأمس” التلفزيوني) ..! 

نقوش متفرقة 
* إذا كان الهلال كما يدعي أنصاره (نادي خريجين) فإن هذه الفرية سيتم حسمها تماماً (يوم أربعة وعشرين) ..! 
* يوم أربعة وعشرين بكري المدينة برفع رأية الاستقلال وبحسم شكوى الهلال ..! 
* قرر العقرب النظر في الشكوى يوم أربعة وعشرين ..(بطِّلوا زوغان وتعالوا بدري ابقوا مارقين) ..! 
* يا مزمل : مافي زول أحق من العقرب بالنظر في الشكوى ..(وربنا يغتي علي كبسور ودفاع “سيف” العبور) ..! 
* يا بكري ركز علي سيمبو لانو سيف مساوي دا بقى كابتن، وما بتحمل المشاوير الطويلة البترفع درجة الحرارة لانو المسألة دي خطيرة على الشارة ..! 
* يا كابتن : خلي بالك من الشارة .. (العقرب لا عندو فرامل، لا بعرف إستوب، لا بقيف في إشارة) ..! 
* إعداد الهلال التامنو (كلام جرايد) دا بكري المدينة بفرتقوا للوصايفة في مشوارين ..! 
* مشوار العقرب الأول بنتهي من لياقة الفجيرة، والمشوار التاني بخت تكريم ناصر في حتة وخميس في الحتة التانية و(حقو تشوفوا ليكم حل وترجعوا تاني للوصل) ..! 
* إعداد كلو (إقتحام وتصوير من بعد ومناطق مقفولة) دا ما بكسب ليكم نتيجة كورة ..! 
* بالمناسبة : لعيبة الهلال ديل محترفين كورة ولا سماسرة وتجار .. ؟ 
* معقولة أي لاعب جاي شايل ليهو شاشة سامسونغ كبيرة، فعلاً (إعدادكم 42 بوصة) ..! 
* إعدادكم دا بكري بوريكم حقيقتو في لمحة عين .. و(انتوا خليكم لحدي يوم أربعة وعشرين مع “الوصل” والتخدير ونتائج الشاشة الغشاشة) ..! 
* إتغششي ..! 
نقش أخير 
ﻣـــــﺎ ﺗﻬـــــﻤــــﻮﻙ ﺑﻨﻤــــــﻴﻤــــﻪ ﺑﺘﻜﻔﻰ ﺿﻴﻔـــــﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬـــــﺠـــﻴﻤﻪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺑﺖ ﻓﺮﺝ ﻭﺳﻴﺪ ﺣﻠﻴﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭ ﺭﺿﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
 إستثمار ود الياس وبطاقة النيل

 • أعلن السيد محمد  الياس محجوب رمز المريخ الكبير، رئيس مجلس شورى المريخ أنهم بصدد تفعيل ملف  الإستثمار بالنادي، وأعلن تصديهم لهذه المهمة كمجلس شورى. 
 • أعتقد  أنها نقطة تحول مهمة في مسار عمل مجلس الشورى، وربما في تأريخ المريخ  الحديث، حيث ظل مجلس الشورى خلال السنوات الماضية، يحصر عمله في جوانب  بعينها لا تصل إلى حدود التصدي لمثل هذه المهمة الكبيرة! 
 • وتحمل جسم   مهم مثل مجلس شورى المريخ لهذه المسؤولية التأريخية، يعني أن البيت  المريخي بخير، وأن كباره يقوودون المسيرة جنبا إلى جنب المجلس المريخي. 
 • صرف الأخ جمال الوالي طوال السنوات الماضية على تطوير المريخ صرفا غير  مسبوق حتى بشهادة معارضيه، وكان الداعم الأساسي لكل مشاريع النادي وقدم  مشاريع إستثمارية ضخت أموالا هائلة قادت إلى الطفرة الكبيرة التي شهدتها  الديار المريخية زهاء السنوات الماضية. 
 • وأيضا ساهم جمهور المريخ  وأقطابه في كثير من المشاريع عبر دعومات متفرقة، وإن كان ذلك بعيدا عن  التنظيم والترتيب والتخطيط السليم مما يجعلها دعومات ترتبط بمناسبات ونفرات  وتوجيه دعوة! 
 • المرحلة المقبلة، حتى وإن نجحت مساعي مجلس الشورى في  إقناع الأخ جمال الوالي وأعضاء مجلسه بالإستمرار وإكمال دورة عمل المجلس،  فإنها مرحلة تحتاج إلى وقفة الجميع لأن تحمل عبء الصرف على المريخ وسط  الظروف الحالية أمر قاسي جدا على شخص واحد بمعاونة محدودة من الأقطاب  والمشجعين.! 
 • عقد المريخ الكثير من عقودات الرعاية، ونجح الوالي في  ضخ أموال معتبرة من خلال تلك العقودات الإستثمارية، وأفلح في تسويق إسم  المريخ بشكل غير مسبوق ولكن بقي ملف الإستثمار في هذه النقطة ولم يراوحها  إلى مربعات أخرى. 
 • ونأمل أن يفلح مجلس شورى المريخ برئاسة كبير البيت  المريخي الأخ محمد الياس محجوب في الوصول إلى تلك المربعات الجديدة  بالدخول مباشرة في مجال الإستثمار العقاري! 
 • وخبرة رجال الشورى مدعمة  بعلاقات الأخ جمال الوالي تعني إمكانية الوصول إلى دخول ثابتة عبر  إستثمارات مستمرة تضخ أموال راتبة بخزينة النادي. 
 • وكلي ثقة في  التحرك الأخير الذي يقوده ود الياس بكل خبراته وحبه وتعلقه بنادي المريخ،  لأنه أكثرنا إدراكا بالواقع الراهن، وقد خبر المريخ وحاجته، وهو خير من  يتحدث عنه، ويعمل من أجله. 
 • المطلوب ..من الجميع ..دعم كل الخطوات  التي يمشيها مجلس الشورى في المرحلة المقبلة، ويقينا نكتب بأنها ستكون  خطوات نحو مستقبل أفضل للمريخ حال إستمر المجلس الحالي أو ترجل في مايو  المقبل. 
 • والمريخ يرتكز على قواعد جيدة للأستثمار العقاري، فدار  النادي والإستاد ومساحات المجمع التجاري وقطعة الإستمثار بمنطقة الحلفايا،  كلها رهن تصرف كل من يريد الإستثمار في نادي المريخ. 
 • وحقيقة كان  المريخ يحتاج إلى جسم مواز لمجلس الإدارة للقيام بمثل هذه المشاريع، لأن  أعباء المجلس كبيرة ومتواصلة وعلى مدار اليوم، والتركيز مع فريق الكرة يأخذ  وقت الجميع، لذا كان من المطلوب وجود جهة أو جهات موازية تقوم على ملف  الإستثمار جنبا إلى جنب المجلس، وقد جاء الحل من مجلس الشورى. 
 •  وأعتقد أننا في القاعدة المريخية المطلوب منا التفاعل مع كل النداءات التي  توجه من قبل المجلس إو مجلس الشورى لدعم المشاريع الإستثمارية، مثل بطاقة  المريخ التي يقوم عليها بنك النيل وشركة نازو فهذا من شأنه رفع قيمة  المشاركة الجماعية في دعم المشاريع المريخية، وتحويل كل أفراد البيت  المريخي إلى داعمين كل حسب قدراته. 
 • وكذلك مشروع الرصيد المقترح، فهو  أيضا رافد إستثماري مهم يمكن أن يسهم في إستمطار الأموال، وضخها في شرايين  العمل بالنادي الكبير، وهو ما يثمر عن نجاحات ينعم بها الجميع. 
 في نقاط
 • مواجهة المريخ لكمبالا سيتي اليوغندي أعتبرها شخصيا من أهم محطات الإعداد المريخي للموسم الجديد. 
 • كمبالا سيتي من الفرق ذات الثقل الإفريقي الجيد، وقطعا ستضيف مواجهته  الكثير من النقاط الفنية المهمة بدفتر المدير الفني مستر غارزيتو. 
 • والتباري مع مدرسة قريبة من المدارس المنتظر مقابلتها في المشوار الأفريقي القادم يعني التعود عليها وتسهيل المهمة. 
 • وسترفع هذه المباراة عدد المباريات التي خاضها المريخ خلال فترة الإعداد  إلى سبعة مباريات، وتمثل مباراة القمة القادمة المباراة الثامنة وهو عدد  معتبر من المباريات الإعدادية متباينة المستوى. 
 • غاية ما نتمناه موسما حافلا بالنجاحات في كل إتجاهات العمل بالقلعة الحمراء، بدعم وسند الجمهور المريخي المنتظر.

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




وينتظر أن يدفع غارزيتو بجمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، أمير كمال، على جعفر، مصعب عمر، بله جابر، أيمن سعيد،



في خبر  في الصدي  انو أيمن سعيد مصاب ومسافر للقاهرة ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الصدى
عمر الجندي
ذكرى امبراطورية ميم

* محمد وردي، مصطفى سيد أحمد، محمود عبد العزيز اجتمعوا في الابداع والامتاع وحب الجمهور والتربع على الساحة الفنية والتفرد والتميز وحلاوة الصوت وروعة الأداء وبداية الأسماء بحرف الميم.

* بالأمس القريب مرت ذكرى رحيل الثلاثي وكما قيل الفنان الحقيقي لا يموت أبداً، فإن غابت الروح وصوته في كل الأزمنة.

* على الفناني الشباب خاصة الشباب استلهام الدروس والعبر من الثلاثي والاجابة على السؤال: لماذا بعد كل هذه السنوات ذكراهم وأغانيهم تحتل الصدارة في قلوب الجماهير؟ ولماذا تُحفظ أغانيهم عن ظهر قلب ولماذا نحمل لهم كل هذه المحبة؟

* ستظل أيام 16/17/18 يناير من كل عام ذكرى طيبة وعطرة للتذكير بالثلاثي محمد وردي ومصطفى سيد أحمد ومحمود عبد العزيز والذين قدموا للفن السوداني الكثير وسنظل نتمنى من دواخلنا لبقية امبراطورية ميم محمد الأمين ومحمد ميرغني بدوام الصحة والعافية ومزيداً من الابداع.

صدى أخير

* اذا أصح أن الاهلة احتفلوا بلاعبي الفريق عقب عودتهم من معسكر الفجيرة بالفوز الأخير على عواجيز الوصل بالامارات فهو بلا شك دليل على أن الاهلة رايح ليهم فرح في مطار الخرطوم وهو بصريح العبارة فرح الغلابة بحق وحقيقة.

* أخيراً وضع الهلال كأساً جوياً في دولابه الذاخر بالكؤوس كاس بني ياس وكأس الوصل بجانب كأس فهيمة ودامت الأفراح الزرقاء في مطار الخرطوم.

* احتل فريق عزام صدارة الدوري التنزاني وهو دليل عافية للفريق وعلينا أن نتذكر بأن النشاط مستمر لديهم ومتوقف عندنا وهو ما يرجح كفتهم بدنياً.

* المريخ لا يخشى عزام ولكن علينا احترام الخصم من واقع نتائجه الحالية.

* قبل أن نملأ عيوننا من الأحمر الوهاج غادر إلى بورتسودان لاكمال المرحلة الثالثة والمهمة والتي نضع عليها كل الآمال والتطلعات.

* مباراة كمبالا سيتي هي خلاصة التجارب ومنها يقف غارزيتو على كل السلبيات والايجابيات.

* لاعبو المريخ أنتم أمام كتاب وسطور التاريخ، المجلس لم يقصّر معكم وفّر لكم كل المطلوب وعليكم رد الدين بانتصارات على المستطيل الأخضر ولتكن البداية الحقيقية اقصاء عزام والتقدم خطوة للأمام.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغاني أوكراه:  إصابتي أصبحت حكاية من الماضي			 				 		 					   


أدلى  الغاني اوكراه بتصريحات مهمة للصدى وطمأن الجماهير الحمراء على أنه أصبح  الآن جاهزاً لتقديم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية مبيناً أن إصابته أصبحت  حكاية من الماضي بعد أن تجاوزها تماماً ووصل بلياقته البدنية إلى الحد الذي  يمكّنه من أداء المباريات القوية بصورة طبيعية وأضاف: أنا الآن جاهز  لتقديم خدماتي للفريق في أقرب مباراة تنتظر الأحمر     وأنا رهن اشارة الجهاز الفني للمشاركة في أي وقت، وعبّر أوكراه عن سعادته  باللعب للمريخ ووصفه بالفريق الكبير الذي يضم عناصر مميزة قادرة على تحقيق  نتائج طيبة في الموسم الجديد وتابع: المريخ له اسم كبير ومعروف في أفريقيا  ومشاركته في دوري الأبطال تفتح الباب أمامي واسعاً لأقدم له كل ماعندي حتى  يتقدم في هذه المنافسة بشكل جيد، واعتبر أوكراه مباراة كمبالا سيتي  بالإعداد الحقيقي للبطولات الأفريقية متمنياً أن يقدم فيها المريخ المستوى  الذي يقنعجماهيره بأن الفريق أصبح في قمة الجاهزية لمقابلة الاستحقاقات الأفريقية والظهور فيها بمستوى مميز.


 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين ياحبايب منتهى الابداع
                        	*

----------

